# How likely is it for an ENFP to be a 1w9?



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

I simply don't know exactly what to say so I will give you some random background information.

I have taken several tests several times and I score always high on 1,2 4 and 7. And I always score very low on 3, 6 and 8. Especially the 3. I lack ambition because ambition invites competition and I do not compete. Competition is based on something inferior; the desire for recognition and greed. On top of that I do not like isolating people by fighting with them.

Although I strive to be as selfless as possible, my main goal is still to reach perfection and being selfless and helpful is a part of that perfection. I have anger and I am very well aware of that anger and I try to repress it as good as I can. I do have to say that I succeed at this quite well despite all the hardships I had to endure in my life.
When I am seriously interested in something, let's say a project, I can work days on it without sleep. So I can be extremely focused and disciplined.

Now I believe that an unhealthy 7 can mistype himself as a type 1. But the outcome of the tests said that I was more than healthy.

I am maybe the most rational ENFP out there, (with all due respect to the other ENFP's, I could be wrong here of course) Although I am a very sensitive person, I know when to stay emotionally detached when I become emotional/sensitive in a negative way and analyze these emotions and also the emotions of another from a detached point of view. I withdraw.
I am lately very much in control of my fear and desires and I am quite calm and happy/satisfied.

I can be adventurous and very playful but I have noticed that my type 1 acts first.
I do think that I am a 1w9 with a 147 tritype. Now because this is so extremely rare, that I am seriously doubting my enneagram type or MBTI personality type has been correctly typed. 

I do have to say that a woman I dated and her sister, who both knew quite a lot about MBTI, typed me as an ENTP. I am personally convinced that I use Ne-Fi.

I will leave it at this and I'll await some replies first.


Thank you in advance.


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

I think every MBTI type can be every Enneagram type (I am a very rare combination myself, so I can't see why couldn't you be one). You do sound like a One in your post. I take it you can relate to 1's motivation, fears, fixations etc.? If yes, this is most probably your type. Being 1w9 could also explain why you might come across as a Thinker in MBTI


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

aconite said:


> I think every MBTI type can be every Enneagram type (I am a very rare combination myself, so I can't see why couldn't you be one). You do sound like a One in your post. I take it you can relate to 1's motivation, fears, fixations etc.? If yes, this is most probably your type. Being 1w9 could also explain why you might come across as a Thinker in MBTI


Double thanks. I am currently the only ENFP type 1 here on PerC and there is no ENFP type 1 to be found in the other dark corners of the interwebz so it struck me as rather odd. I will ponder first about what you have said


----------



## aconite (Mar 26, 2012)

All in Twilight said:


> Double thanks. I am currently the only ENFP type 1 here on PerC and there is no ENFP type 1 to be found in the other dark corners of the interwebz so it struck me as rather odd. I will ponder first about what you have said


Well, maybe not the only one? According to the data from the sticky thread, there are three others  You're welcome


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

aconite said:


> Well, maybe not the only one? According to the data from the sticky thread, there are three others  You're welcome


Darn you....I cant read that! Are you trying to make me go blind!?

Thanks. 

You're right. 3 out of a 1024.
The ISTJ is well represented in the type 1...interesting.


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

@All in Twilight

I actually think that type 1 and ENFP go very well together. 1 is often associated with xxTJs, but I observed that many of the ENFPs around here are probably 1-fixed and don't even realize it.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

madhatter said:


> @_All in Twilight_
> 
> I actually think that type 1 and ENFP go very well together. 1 is often associated with xxTJs, but I observed that many of the ENFPs around here are probably 1-fixed and don't even realize it.


A type 1 with a strong and healthy Fi seems like a very noble combi that can lead to great things I think.
The thing is that I am not THAT familiar with the enneagram. I know my way around but I can't say that I am an expert so I am just very cautious and thus I seek the advice of the more experienced members here. Now it did take me two months to type me so it was not just a rash decision. I can relate to description of the tritype 147 and the 174 the most and I often fall back on a 4 and a 7 in my behavior. I just do not always know in what order. 
I was also surprised that I was a sexual. Me being an sp is out of the question but being a so would have made more sense perhaps.

Could you tell me some more please about an ENFP being a 1w9? I will deduct from what you give me where to continue my research.

Thanks!


----------



## madhatter (May 30, 2010)

All in Twilight said:


> A type 1 with a strong and healthy Fi seems like a very noble combi that can lead to great things I think.
> The thing is that I am not THAT familiar with the enneagram. I know my way around but I can't say that I am an expert so I am just very cautious and thus I seek the advice of the more experienced members here. Now it did take me two months to type me so it was not just a rash decision. I can relate to description of the tritype 147 and the 174 the most and I often fall back on a 4 and a 7 in my behavior. I just do not always know in what order.
> I was also surprised that I was a sexual. Me being an sp is out of the question but being a so would have made more sense perhaps.
> 
> ...


Mostly, I just have my own observations, so I don't how much research you can find on it. So let's see if I can articulate my thoughts coherently. Fi as a judging function is all about the personal subjective standards of this Fi-user. Whatever they are, when these standards are violated, I've noticed that Fi-users will go from laid-back to assertive/defensive/argumentative/etc. My brother who is Fi-dominant gets like this. Type 1 also has these standards that it lives by. In many type 1 descriptions, it comes off as very Te. But people often forget that the functions must come in pairs, and that Fi is the other side of Te...one cannot exist without the other. When I made this connection, I started examining Fi-users (IxFPs, ExFPs, IxTJs, ExTJs) more closely. I've noticed that many ENFPs are ready to correct someone or discuss/argue with someone if they feel that certain moral standards are being violated. For example, there was a discussion in the ISTP forum about whether one can say the word "******", which can be an inflammatory subject, to say the least. There were different opinions on all sides, but I remember very clearly it was an ISFP and ENFP who were the first ones to come out and say, hey that's derogatory and hurtful, don't say that. I don't know if either of them were 1-fixed, but I see similarities between Fi and 1 for being forthright about their opinions. Another ENFP I know IRL, she has ridiculously high standards for herself, and when she fails to be perfect, I think she has a hard time dealing with it. 

It could be that it's not one in particular, but that ENFPs are more representative of the superego types than people think...looking at that chart, there are a lot of ENFP 2s, but there are hardly any 1s and 6s. I think there are many more ENFP 6s and 1s, but the problem is that descriptions are often biased towards one subset, be it a wing (like 9 descriptions are heavily focused on 9w1), or an instinctual stacking (5 descriptions sound very SP), or like with 1 sounding very xxTJ. 

But I see your tritype is triple frustration...I think that goes very well with your type too.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

madhatter said:


> Mostly, I just have my own observations, so I don't how much research you can find on it. So let's see if I can articulate my thoughts coherently. Fi as a judging function is all about the personal subjective standards of this Fi-user. Whatever they are, when these standards are violated, I've noticed that Fi-users will go from laid-back to assertive/defensive/argumentative/etc. My brother who is Fi-dominant gets like this. Type 1 also has these standards that it lives by. In many type 1 descriptions, it comes off as very Te. But people often forget that the functions must come in pairs, and that Fi is the other side of Te...one cannot exist without the other. When I made this connection, I started examining Fi-users (IxFPs, ExFPs, IxTJs, ExTJs) more closely. I've noticed that many ENFPs are ready to correct someone or discuss/argue with someone if they feel that certain moral standards are being violated. For example, there was a discussion in the ISTP forum about whether one can say the word "******", which can be an inflammatory subject, to say the least. There were different opinions on all sides, but I remember very clearly it was an ISFP and ENFP who were the first ones to come out and say, hey that's derogatory and hurtful, don't say that. I don't know if either of them were 1-fixed, but I see similarities between Fi and 1 for being forthright about their opinions. Another ENFP I know IRL, she has ridiculously high standards for herself, and when she fails to be perfect, I think she has a hard time dealing with it.
> 
> It could be that it's not one in particular, but that ENFPs are more representative of the superego types than people think...looking at that chart, there are a lot of ENFP 2s, but there are hardly any 1s and 6s. I think there are many more ENFP 6s and 1s, but the problem is that descriptions are often biased towards one subset, be it a wing (like 9 descriptions are heavily focused on 9w1), or an instinctual stacking (5 descriptions sound very SP), or like with 1 sounding very xxTJ.
> 
> But I see your tritype is triple frustration...I think that goes very well with your type too.


Thank you so much for your time and effort. This is very much appreciated. A will certainly think about what you have said.

But I could insta-relate to: I_n many type 1 descriptions, it comes off as very Te. But people often forget that the functions must come in pairs, and that Fi is the other side of Te...one cannot exist without the other._
I think that I am very well aware of this. As well as my tertiary function as my inferior function are pretty well developed (I think) and I have no trouble accessing them at will. Maybe this is what makes me somewhat more calm, composed, rational and detached. (I was a hothead when I was young  )

I am aware that I have these high standards as well but I know better how to deal with them. I used to be extremely harsh for myself. Currently I am somewhat milder and I can keep my head somewhat cooler than before. I Also have also become better at canalizing my anger. Not repressing it, but transforming it into a superior emotion. Anger is inferior.

Triple frustration...sounds like fun!! I think triple "frustration" is something that I do not mind. The desire for needs and this and that and so on for example is something that has practically zero effect on me. I guess I have the advantage right now.

Thanks again!


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

@_All in Twilight_, I personally feel that if anything Enneagram adds depth to MBTI.

*Type 1 ENFPs* are more logical & observant, their intuition becomes piercing & their moral code sharper, they are more linear with outbreaks of abstraction, making for a very rare, unpredictable & intriguing personality. There is a strange balance in this combination. They are self possessed, wise & respected.

*Type 2 ENFPs* are kind of like fun loving hippies at heart, they care deeply & are often very cute. They may dream of travelling the world to heal & inspire, they also love to snuggle up & get cozy. You just can't help but be infected by their pleasantness. They are bubbling & bright personalities with plenty of plush! 
*
Type 3 ENFPs* are influential, they are the movers & shakers, they make things happen, they are adept with allot of charm & charisma & have big plans on how they will shake up society. They have flair, they have extravagance they have x factor. They are natural showmen/women with superb performance & oomph! They will almost certainly achieve many things in life.

*Type 4 ENFPs* are bizarre & whimsical, they are some of the most unique people you will ever meet. They are abstract & defy any limit & stereotypes society may throw at them, they feel deeply & often are often seen as independent & aloof. They are a walking piece of art, with a universe of ideas & imagination instead of a brain. Whatever they touch turn to bold striking vision.
*
Type 5 ENFPs* are the crazy walking encyclopaedias full of absurd & abstract facts & curiosity. Their thirst for knowledge know no bounds, they just can't keep a lid on their curious & often dream of traveling the world in hopes of unravelling it's most ancient secrets. Delving into to the depths of knowledge & swimming in pools of knowledge. They are the sages of today.

*Type 6 ENFPs *are the best friend you could ever hope for, they are the most supportive, genuine & real people you could ever hope to meet. They aspire to spread love & understanding, true humanitarians & loyal friends, dreaming of a cosmic society where everyone is grounded in love & friendship, either that or a rebel with a heart of gold.

*Type 7 ENFPs* are the travellers, gypsies, & adventurers of this life. Their thirst for adventure knows no bounds. They exude fun loving playfulness, confidence & optimism. They dream of travelling the world & intend to leave no stone unturned. They're happy on the road, wind in their hair & horizon in their eyes. Free-spirits & bold explorers.

*Type 8 ENFPs* are natural leaders, they are powerful & all encompassing. They dream of changing the world, making it a better place for all to live in. They are generous & bold. Braving life's forces to conquer new frontiers. Equip with natural charm & presence the world is their oyster. They are strong & noble creatures, with intent of leaving behind their legacy.
*
Type 9 ENFPs* are like Jesuses of today. Their vision of peace upon Earth is truly inspiring, infact these chill dudes & lasses are just the cat's pyjamas, you cannot help but be infected with their all encompassing love & gentleness. Truly influential & inspiring. They are simple souls, leading humble but inspirational lives full of depth & meaning.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

@Gypsy

Thank you for your time and effort.

This is interesting, where did you find this?


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

All in Twilight said:


> @_Gypsy_
> 
> Thank you for your time and effort.
> 
> This is interesting, where did you find this?


You're welcome 
I typed it up this morning, just my penny on the matter. Devised as it were after much frustration in relating to the nature of ENFP & their over the top happy clappy rainbow natured folly. To me Enneagram draws clear distinctions & provides a deeper insight into the different shades of ENFP. A very necessary distinction I feel.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

@All in Twilight
the only ENFP 1 I can think of is my avatar and perhaps Joan of Arc


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Swordsman of Mana said:


> @_All in Twilight_
> the only ENFP 1 I can think of is my avatar and perhaps Joan of Arc


Yes, you told me that a few weeks ago because I said your avatar is an exact copy of me when I was like 17 or so. You replied saying that he was a 1w9. So I checked some videos on youtube and he is quite the badass actually. The feisty little tinker.

I don't really know what to think of all this. To tell you the truth, I initially wanted to be 7w6/7w8 but I don't care about getting older, physical pain to sum up a few cliches here. I don't have the fears of the 7.

I am afraid however of wrong doing. One relationship evolved around this principle and we clashed big time here. I cared about doing the right thing and she cared about how she felt. Her emotions were stemming from fear so good for you but I have no time for these needless matters. A mind that can be hurt, does not know what true compassion is so she only forgives in order to not to be hurt any further. _It made her pointless. Edit: it made the relationship pointless. I am sure she will be useful in another relationship._

I don't want to waste your time and I don't like being in the spotlights and I definitely don't like to talk about my emotions despite my 4 heart fix l. But do you have a question or are you looking for something you can relate to? After all you have a 1w9 as your gut fix I see.

I am glad to see that you're an ENFP again. The ISFP 2w3 affair seriously annoyed me. It just didn't seem right.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

All in Twilight said:


> Yes, you told me that a few weeks ago because I said your avatar is an exact copy of me when I was like 17 or so. You replied saying that he was a 1w9. So I checked some videos on youtube and he is quite the badass actually. The feisty little tinker.
> 
> I don't really know what to think of all this. To tell you the truth, I initially wanted to be 7w6/7w8 but I don't care about getting older, physical pain to sum up a few cliches here. I don't have the fears of the 7.
> I am afraid however of wrong doing. One relationship evolved around this principle and we clashed big time here. I cared about doing the right thing and she cared about how she felt. Her emotions were stemming from fear so good for you but I have no time for these needless matters. A mind that can be hurt, does not know what true compassion is so she only forgives in order to not to be hurt any further. It made her pointless.


sounds quite 1-ish to me. I never questioned your type to be honest 



> I don't want to waste your time and I don't like being in the spotlights and I definitely don't like to talk about my emotions despite my 4 heart fix l. But do you have a question or are you looking for something you can relate to? After all you have a 1w9 as your gut fix I see.


I as simply answering your original question with a few examples I could come up with



> I am glad to see that you're an ENFP again. The ISFP 2w3 affair seriously annoyed me. It just didn't seem right.


LOL I'm about as Se as a cerebral palsy patient and about as 2 as Hannibal Lecter


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

All in Twilight said:


> Yes, you told me that a few weeks ago because I said your avatar is an exact copy of me when I was like 17 or so. You replied saying that he was a 1w9. So I checked some videos on youtube and he is quite the badass actually. The feisty little tinker.
> 
> I don't really know what to think of all this. To tell you the truth,* I initially wanted to be 7w6/7w8 but I don't care about getting older, physical pain to sum up a few cliches here. I don't have the fears of the 7.
> *
> ...


Are you implying that 7s are afraid to get old? Describe to me what 7s fear, please. 

By the way, there are plenty of 1 _fixers_ that are very aware of and insistent on pursuing their ideas of what is right.


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Ace Face said:


> Are you implying that 7s are afraid to get old? Describe to me what 7s fear, please.
> 
> By the way, there are plenty of 1 _fixers_ that are very aware of and insistent on pursuing their ideas of what is right.


No I wont because it's too much work, I am aware what the fears of the 7s are. I just didn't describe them all in full detail because it was not relevant enough. Didn't you notice the purpose behind the word "cliche"? I used it specifically to avoid your question. But I understand where you question is coming from.

Can I assume that you asked me this because you think I don't know the enneagram well enough and you want to help me finding my type? I find posts like these really difficult to answer/interpret because your intentions are not clear.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

@_Ace Face_


7s tend to be quite averse to anything resembling the decaying of youth. Growing old tends to hit 7s harder than other types. 
@_All in Twilight_

ENFPs can be 1s for sure. Though, I sometimes wonder if your goofy ass is a 1 fixed 7.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Boss said:


> 7s tend to be quite averse to anything resembling the decaying of youth. Growing old tends to hit 7s harder than other types.


true dat! especially Sp/Sx and Sx/Sp 7s as Sx and Sp both tend to strongly dislike the idea of aging. personally, I'm scared shitless of getting old. that's why I want lots of money. I want a personal trainer, dermatologist, dietitian and various fashion consultants who can keep me as young looking and healthy as possible. the idea of losing my beauty, being crippled by age or, worst of all, not being fuckable are among the scariest things I can think of
PS: this is probably also true of Sexual 3s. Madonna (3w4 Sx/So) is a good example of this and has a mindset that says "I've still got it!"
@All in Twilight
you're also Sx/So. Sp last types of any Etype tend to care less about the concept of their own mortality, so that wouldn't disqualify you as a 7 (though I don't think you are personally, particularly not an Sx/So 7 who tend to have more excessive, eshooting star, "sex drugs and rock n roll" personalities)


----------



## All in Twilight (Oct 12, 2012)

Post deleted. Pointless content.


----------

